# Stingray Compilation



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Since there seems to be very little about rays on the webpage i thought maybe i could drum some interest from some of the ray keepers on the board. Please post a picture of some of the rays you have kept or currently keep as well as your experience keeping. Some of the info i am looking for is how long you kept the ray, how fast it grew for you, diet and any issues you may have had. Please dont forget to post the type of ray. Any other information is appreciated as well such as tank size. Most pictures are old on the board so that is the main reason for making this post.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i kept a blue spot stingray a couple of year ago with my dad. i have like two pics left of it when he was acclimating. i dont know if you want them? as its SW and not FW species.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont mind if the mods dont mind. I was interested in freshwater but i think all of it would be a benefit. I just dont want it moved to the saltwater section thats all.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I finally have a tank big enough to hold a few rays but I need to scrounge together a little more cash to get it set up. I'll be starting with motoros since I've read they're hardy and a good beginner ray.
Someday....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

wat size tank?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

AS fan said:


> wat size tank?


600 gallon.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! post some pics of that setup.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I too am interested in keeping FW Ray's I can't wait for some responses!!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lets see if we can resurrect this thread lol i finally got some pics of my guy not great ones but hopefully some one else post too. my little guy is a male marble motoro.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

what do you feed your rays AS FAN?

very nice


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that guy is weird he likes to only eat one thing for awhile then ill switch him slowly. loves worms the big ones from walmart. and also likes scallops at the moment. trying to get it to eat shrimp more readily and then maybe some pellets. i have a spotted raphael cat doing cleanup along with some guppies that he likes to eat as well. ghost shrimp are probably his favorite thing to eat.


----------

